# Wolfsbarsche in Holland



## Fiedelfischer (12. Mai 2005)

Moin moin! |wavey: 

Ich will in 2 Wochen für ein langes WE nach Holland in die Nähe von Den Helder (Julianadorp). Letztes Jahr war ich auch schon dort und habe beobachtet, wie ein einheimischer Angler dort einen Wolfsbarsch gefangen hat. Das wollte ich nun auch mal probieren. Ich wollte es mit Twistern und Mefoblinkern versuchen. Wie sieht´s aus mit der Einholgeschwindigkeit? Bei Meerforellen hole ich immer recht flott ein. 
Und welchen Erlaubnisschein benötigt man? Genügt für´s Meer die "Sportvisakte"? Ist es richtig, dass man sie in den Postämtern bekommt? Wenn ja: wie teuer ist sie?
Welches Mindestmaß hat der Wolfsbarsch?
Fragen über Fragen, #c ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen :q 

Viele Grüße und dicke Fische,

Matthias #h


----------



## Landy (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland*

Das Angeln im Meer ist in den Niederlanden ,so weit ich weiß, frei. 
Habe dem Wolfsbarsch letzten Sommer (erfolglos) in Zeeland nachgestellt. Beim Spinnfischen mit Blinker oder Twister richtet sich die Einholgeschwindigkeit nach der Strömung. Es ist wichtig, den Köder nahe an Hindernissen (Steinschüttung/Molenköpfe) zu präsentieren, da Wolfsbarsche sich dort gern aufhalten, um aus dem Hinterhalt zu jagen. Je nach Strömung muss man dann den Köder schneller oder langsamer führen. Holt man dann zu langsam ein, gibts Hänger. Deswegen sollte man kostentechnisch für diese Angelmethode auf Twister mit 15-30 Gramm schwere Köpfe zurückgreifen. Damit die Schnur nicht so beschädigt wird, kann man noch 2 Meter 0,35er vorschalten. Weiss oder Weiss-blau sollen die Top-Farben sein. Wenn der Wolfsbarsch aber in Gruppen Kleinfische jagt, werden diese an die Oberfläche getrieben. Erkennbar daran, dass diese entweder herumspringen, oder wenn Möwen ins Wasser stoßen, wie beim Makrelenangen halt eben. Dann kann man kostentechnisch besser auf Blinker zurückgreifen. Oberflächenwobbler sollen dann auch ganz gut laufen.
Mann sollte auf jedenfall dann angeln, wenn Strömung herrscht. 2 Stunden vor bis 2 Stunden nach Höchststand ist eine gute Zeit.

Hoffe, ich konnte dir weiterhelfen. Werde es dieses Jahr weiterhin auf Wolfsbarsche versuchen. Vielleicht auch in der deutschen Nordsee. Wer Interesse hat kann sich gerne melden. Zu der Zeit kann man beim Spinnfischen in den Niederlanden gut Wolfsbarsch, Hornhecht und Makrele fangen. Also eine "bunte Mischung"   #6  .

MfG Michael


----------



## Waldi (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland*

Hallo,
es ist richtig - man braucht in den Niederlanden für das Angeln in der Nordsee keinen Schein.
@Landy - lange nichts gehört. Obwohl ich noch immer Wolfsbarschjungfrau bin, würde ich Deine Empfehlungen so unterschreiben. Nur warum sollte es denn um HW herum die stärkste Strömung geben? Das ist eher die ruhigste Zeit!
Mit Dorschen an der Knock hat sich wohl für dieses Jahr erledigt und nun hoffe ich auf den ersten Wolfsbarsch.

Selbst Naturködermontagen auch mit Auftriebskörpern oder mit Pose oder Wasserkugel sind für Wolfsbarsch nicht zu verachten. Ähnliches Thema hatten wir hier schon. Mal ein bischen suchen!

Gruß Waldi


----------



## Adrian* (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland*

Mit Wolfsbarschen hab ich auch mal was gesehn, bei hechtsprung-tv war das, die haben da mit gummifischen, ähnlich diesen hier gefangen:
Engländer waren das wenn ich mich nicht täusche...







ich fand das voll geil, sowas will ich auch mal machen!
Wolfsbarsche sind auch echt super geile fischen  :q


----------



## Lechfischer (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland*

Mein Vater hat mal richtig gut gefangen(etwa 10 Wolfsbarsche) auf Sylt.Auf Meefoblinker.Er hat recht langsam eingeholt.


----------



## Fiedelfischer (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland*

Moin |wavey: 

Also ihr seid euch echt sicher, dass das Meeresangeln dort ohne Erlaubnis möglich ist?! Das wäre richtig cool, aber EXTREM uncool ist es in jedem Fall, wegen Wilderei erwischt zu werden.... #t  Aber gut, das sind schon mal nette Neuigkeiten. Und besten Dank für eure Tipps, ich werde dann berichten, ob´s geklappt hat oder nicht. Der Typ vom letzten Jahr hat aber am offenen Strand gefangen, allerdings trafen dort 2 Strömungen aufeinander. Also auch ein hot spot, den ich mal aufsuchen werde. Ist es denn richtig, dass sie warmes Wetter lieben? Also auch ruhig mitten am Tag bei Sonnenschein losgehen? Ich bin da ja immer ein bisschen skeptisch, im Sommer bei warmen Wetter hab ich bisher, von Hornis mal abgesehen, ausschließlich in der Dämmerung und Nachts erfolgreich geangelt.

Nochmals vielen Dank #h


----------



## Landy (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland*

Moin Waldi. War wegen Studium nicht mehr so aktiv am angeln und im Board. Wird sich aber bessern. Mit HW und Strömung habe ich wohl irgendwie durcheinander gebracht. Aber wenn du den ersten Wolfsbarsch an der Knock fängst, bin ich derjenige, der mit 250 über die Bahn nach Emden hochfährt  :q  . Aber erst mal den Sommer abwarten.

Also wegen dem fischen bei Sonnenschein kann ich nur sagen, dass neben mir bei 25 Grad und keiner Wolke am Himmel auch ein Wolfsbarsch gefangen wurde. Habe auch noch nie was davon gehört, dass es sich um lichtscheue Gesellen handeln soll. 
Kannst es ja auch gleich mal ausprobieren, ob die Nachts besser beissen. Würd mich auch mal interessieren. 
Sonst viel Erfolg.

Landy


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland*



			
				Fiedelfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Moin moin! |wavey:
> 
> Ich will in 2 Wochen für ein langes WE nach Holland in die Nähe von Den Helder (Julianadorp). Letztes Jahr war ich auch schon dort und habe beobachtet, wie ein einheimischer Angler dort einen Wolfsbarsch gefangen hat. Das wollte ich nun auch mal probieren. Ich wollte es mit Twistern und Mefoblinkern versuchen. Wie sieht´s aus mit der Einholgeschwindigkeit? Bei Meerforellen hole ich immer recht flott ein.
> Und welchen Erlaubnisschein benötigt man? Genügt für´s Meer die "Sportvisakte"? Ist es richtig, dass man sie in den Postämtern bekommt? Wenn ja: wie teuer ist sie?
> ...


 

Hallo,
habe letztes Jahr auf Texel als Beifang beim Brandungsangeln auf Platte mit Wattwurm Barsche gefangen. 
Der Biss erfolgte allerdings immer auf den untersten Haken.
Beste Zeit war bei strammen Süd/West Wind 1 1/2 Stunden vor Höchstand bis 1 Stunde danach. War so um die Mittagszeit bei strahlendem Sonnenschein.


----------



## peterSbizarre (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland*

sorry, aber ich bin der meinung, dass hier niemand wirklich ahnung vom wolfsbarschangeln hat.
des weiteren glaube ich @fiedelfischer, dass es so nur mit sehr, sehr, sehr viel glück klappen wird. 
hört sich großkotzig an, ist aber so!  #h #6


----------



## Adrian* (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland*

@peterSbizarre 

ist immer so, wenn man in angel urlaub fährt, fängt man meistens nie oder nur schlecht...


----------



## peterSbizarre (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland*

@adrian





			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> ist immer so, wenn man in angel urlaub fährt, fängt man meistens nie oder nur schlecht...


aber das ist doch nicht sinn der sache!? um schneider zu bleiben reicht normalerweise auch die fahrt an's hausgewässer.

apropos schneider bleiben :q : du wolltest doch im rhein auf welse spinnen?  schon gemacht?


----------



## Adrian* (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland*

ich warte immer noch das das hochwasser ganz weg ist und das es wärmer wird, dann sehn wir wer schneider "bleibt"


----------



## peterSbizarre (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland*

@adrian





			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> ich warte immer noch das das hochwasser ganz weg ist und das es wärmer wird, dann sehn wir wer schneider "bleibt"


tue das. schmeiss anschliessend deine welse in deinen fischcounter, aber verzähl dich dabei nicht! 
zum thema wels werde ich mich übrigens nicht mehr äußern bevor ich nicht einen gezielt gefangen habe.


----------



## Adrian* (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland*

ich verzähl mich schon nicht... 
hast du schonmal en wels gefangen oder.....??


----------



## peterSbizarre (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland*

@adrian





			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> hast du schonmal en wels gefangen oder.....??


noch nie. darum schreibe ich auch zu welsthemen nichts mehr. man kann einfach nicht mitreden, wenn man noch keinen gefangen hat.


----------



## Adrian* (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland*

seh ich auch so....ich hab im baggersee gefangen, aber noch nicht im rhein, nur freunde hatten immer erflog....


----------



## Waldi (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland*

Ja Hallo peterS.,
es gibt hier sicher Leute die Ahnung vom Wolfsbarschangeln haben. Die richtigen haben sich wohl noch nicht gemeldet. Wenn Du das so gut beurteilen kannst, müßtest Du ja Ahnung haben und wir warten auf Deine Tips!
Wenn man jahrelang die lütten Zuckerwasserruten im Schrank läßt und sich nur an der Nordsse herumtreibt, sammelt man genügend Erfahrungen auch wenn man selbst den Wölfen noch nicht nachgejagt ist.
Ich habe mir vorgenommen es in diesem Jahr öfters mal zu versuchen, wir werden sehen.

Gruß Waldi


----------



## Tüskendör (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland*

Moin Waldi,

 #c  lass ma, gibt eben zuviel zu dämliche "Literatur" über den WB und das geschriebene Wort ist stets kompetent...

See yah im Sommer - hoffe ich - und Zanderjunkie scheint mir auch schon ganz hippelich. |wavey: 

 #h 
Gruß von der Insel


----------



## Waldi (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland*

Moin Tüskendör,
da hab ich ihn doch geweckt.
Ich werde mich dann mal rechtzeitig anmelden, ich hoffe Du kannst mir bei meinem ersten Inselbesuch wertvolle Tips geben.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## peterSbizarre (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland*

@waldi





			
				Waldi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du das so gut beurteilen kannst, müßtest Du ja Ahnung haben und wir warten auf Deine Tips!


oh ja, sicher! ich gebe super gerne tips. ich hab nur das gefühl, dass ihr garkeine richtigen tips haben wollt. ihr seid auch so glücklich, gebt euch lieber selber tips und fahrt dann wieder los um nichts zu fangen. damit schliesst sich dann der kreis. das ist ja auch ok. 
 ich finde es nur ein wenig arm wenn immer wieder perfektes halbwissen angeboten wird nach dem motto *das passt schon*, aber keiner hat je einen wb gefangen!?
tüskendor hat angeblich ahnung, aber schreibt nix. 
so ist das hier immer. die leute die's noch nicht wirklich raushaben schreiben und schreiben und schreiben. der rest behält seine tips für sich. 
und ich halt's genauso. wer von mir 'nen be-issenen tip haben will kann mich PN'en. oder er kann es auch lassen und hier in diesen thread irgendwas sinnloses reinschreiben. wie ich.


----------



## Tüskendör (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland*

Moin,

 |kopfkrat , äh - irgendwie schlecht drauf ?
Ich habe keine "Ahnung", nur eben Wolfsbarsche gefangen. Und weil ich von mitgeteiltem Wissen in diesem Forum profitiert habe, habe ich auch versucht mein "Wissen", besser: meine Erfahrungswerte weiter zu geben...

a)... weil es fair ist.  Und...
b) ...weil es zum Teil sehr krass von dem abweicht, was gemeinhin in der Literatur über den WB zu finden ist.

Ich denke jetzt: es wird viel zuviel Gewese um das Teil gemacht, wenn es um das Wo, Wann und Wie geht: anglerisch eben nur ein Barsch (im Ofen dann ein Hit) - einfach zu fangen, weil eben ein gieriger, unvorsichtiger Räuber. 
Sucht zu fressen und geht dorthin wo er was findet: mal an Buhnen, mal an Molen und mal eben an den plattesten aller platten Stränden, zum Sonnenhöchststand, in knapp knietiefem Wasser.

Und es ist dann wirklich grotesk in Angelbüchern lesen zu müssen: "scheu, hält sich nur in der Mitte von Buhnenfeldern auf", großer Käse lesen zu müssen: "in der Nordsee selten", albern lesen zu müssen: "nur nachts/bevorzugt nachts fangbar" oder "liebt rauhes, stürmisches Wasser" o.ä.  :v    
Also ich denke eher: wer diese Tipps befolgt fängt keinen.... nicht weil man dann keinen fangen KÖNNTE, sondern weil man auf angeblich "optimale" Bedingungen wartend kein Haken im Wasser hat......

Shalom, calm down und Gruss


----------



## Zanderjunky (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland*

Nee, nee ich weiß auch nichts,bin aber Tüskendör seiner Meinung!!

Dann noch viel Spaß bei der Wolfsjagt!!!

Ciao Zanderjunky


----------



## Rheinangler (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland*

Hallo,

hier noch einer ohne Ahnung. |wavey: 

Für alle die trotzdem interessiert sind folgende Anregungen.

Ich angel regelmäßig in den Niederlanden an der Küste und habe auch schon den einen oder anderen WB gefangen. Die Aussichten dort sind generell gut. Ich würde allerdings empfehlen, vom Strand mit Naturködern zu fischen. Du mußt aber unbedingt in einer Rinne zwischen den Sandbänken fischen. Auf der Bank bricht sich die Welle. Hinter der Bank ist eine Rinne; am besten ist aber der Durchgang zwischen 2 Sandbänken. Das erkennt man am besten oben von der Dünne; es ist die Stelle (oft nur schwer erkennbar) wo das Wasser relativ ruhig bleibt und die Wellen nicht brechen. Ich habe am besten früh morgens kurz vor und nach Sonnenaufgang gefangen (Gezeiten waren egal). Da im Sommer auch Plattfische beißen, mußt Du die Hakengröße überdenken. Zu groß fängt den Barsch sicher aber die Platte hat damit oft Probleme.  

Mit Kunstködern habe ich es persönlich noch nicht versucht, die Niederländer angeln damit aber sehr gerne. Es werden flachlaufende Schwimmwobbler und sehr gerne auch Jigs und Twister eingesetzt (min. 20gr. Köpfe). Mit Kunstködern wird vorwiegend von den Buhnen (bei Niedrigwasser), von Hafenanlagen (Scheveningen, Ijmuiden, Den Helder usw.) und vom Boot überm Wrack geangelt.

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg. Hartnäckigkeit gewinnt.

Gruss

Stefan


----------

